# Windows 10 automatic repair loop



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Last night I tried to restart my computer and when I came back it was in a loop with Windows 10 automatic repair. It said it could not be fixed and gives me a “inaccessible boot device” reference code.

I tried a few things before I got myself in too deep since I know just barely enough to get me in trouble. 

After a few google searches I have tried the following (not necessarily in order)

1. Disable early launch anti-malware protection 
2. I have tried to run SrtTrail.txt from command prompt but it says “system cannot find path specified”
3. Did windows system restore to a point yesterday afternoon (only one available) but the issue still remained
4. Ran ckdsk and it said no bad sectors were found

I have a HP pavilion p7-1254 upgraded with windows 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Ran ckdsk and it said no bad sectors were found


with what cmd please and from where - the cmd prompt in recovery I presume
If so that is as you know an X prompt for a temporary drive created in ram so chkdsk as the cmd chkdsk /r on that will be extremely quick and will not help
You need to do this - if the above is correct

Disconnect ALL external hardware I think the computer is a desktop - except of course the keyboard and mouse
Go back to the cmd prompt
type
bcdedit | find "osdevice"

that will result in a message that identifies the partition on which windows is installed
It is not usually lettered C in the recovery environment
when you have that identified run a chkdsk /f or chkdsk /r
which includes f - if you think there is a question of a failing drive

If indeed chkdsk has already been run as I describe when you post back we will continue to the next possible step


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bcdedit shows osdevice is on partition=D:

I ran the ckdsk again with the prompt

C:\>ckdsk D:\f

Results were:

Windows has made corrections to the file system. No further action is needed.
957968181 kB in total disk space 
895591352 kB in 431553 files
267272 kB in 61763 indexes
8 kB in bad sectors
739197 kB in use by the system
65536 kB occupies by log file
61370352 kB available on disk

4096 bytes in each allocation unit
239492045 total allocation units on disk
15342588 allocation units on disk

Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50

I am now running
C:\>ckdsk D:/r

I will be at work next several hours and I will post results of other scan when I get back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Very good
not to appear too pedantic but not I presume on that cmd


> ckdsk D:\f


*chkdsk

The problem is this 
*


> 8 kB in bad sectors


*
*
On the evidence available your hard drive is failing - have you not been receiving reports on 10 that the system needed to run a drive check


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry had to type that all in by hand earlier didn’t catch the mistype on those command prompts 

Chkdsk D:/r finished running. 

I have not received any notifications to run a drive check from windows 10 or any other system issues.

I have a 1tb external hard drive that I can backup files to get them off the hard drive if we can get it up and running long enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and is it still in the loop or has the chkdsk by any chance fixed it
I presume it is still in the loop
Try Safe Mode if that is no good try disabling driver signature enforcement

If that does not work the easiest way is to try a startup repair from recovery advanced options
Best done by booting from a windows 10 installation media
There are other ways but with the bad sectors they are not likely to be successful

The install media may be made from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

using the tool and the option create media for use on another computer

As regards getting your data if you boot to command prompt with the external drive connected you can use this
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1

There are other methods such as connecting that drive from the desktop to another computer in a enclosure and the simply accessing the drive as you would your external OR you can as indicated on the link boot the computer with a Linux disc and get your data that way

I can send you the Linux setup if you need it

When you have tried the Safe Mode
Disable driver signature enforcement
and startup repair and got your data we can if you wish attempt a further repair of the windows in the present drive

Sorry for the lateness of my reply not been online until now since approx. 2000 yesterday


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes unfortunately the loop is still occurring....I am currently following the instructions to get some of the documents/pictures off the hard drive before I attempt anything else just in case we get to a point of no return.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
As I said sorry for the late reply
What by the way - was the response from D - chkdsk /r
if you know re the repair of bad sectors
it does not actually repair them of course it simply copies the data from the bad sector and rewrites it to a good sector and then marks the sector as bad to stop data being written to it

This could be a long job but I will stay with you as long as is required

I typed in error on my previous post try disabling Early Launch Antimalware
You have of course already tried that
I should have typed - disable driver signature enforcement
I have now edited that last post
Sorry about the mistake


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

I appreciate all the help....here are the results of the chkdsk /r

Stage 1: file verification complete 
0 bad file records processes

Stage 2: index verification completed
0 unindexed files scanned
0 unindexed files recovered to lost and found
15231 reparse records processes

Stage 3: USN journal verification complete

Stage 4: 641776 files processed
file verification complete

Stage 5: free space verification completed 

Windows has made corrections to the file system. No further action is needed.
957968181 kB in total disk space 
895591352 kB in 431553 files
267272 kB in 61763 indexes
8 kB in bad sectors
739197 kB in use by the system
65536 kB occupies by log file
61370352 kB available on disk

4096 bytes in each allocation unit
239492045 total allocation units on disk
15342588 allocation units on disk

Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50

So I was using the notepad.exe to move some files over to the external hard drive but I am having a bit of a hangup...one of the folders I am trying to move does not appear in notepad when I try to open it. I tried to run a command directory for that folder and it doesn’t show up there either but if I run 

dir /ah 

The folder appears there...only thing I can find is for some reason the folder shows as hidden...since I can’t see it in notepad. I tried to just copy the entire previous folder hoping I would catch that with it but unfortunately it’s about 750gb large and while I have the space on the external drive it stops around 20gb in and I let it run since about noon yesterday. Would the Linux boot help me grab that folder or is there a windows command prompt that would let me change that folder to be no longer hidden. I saw some commands that would do that but wanted to ask before I did anything.

I do have a backup hp computer that has windows (might be xp or 7) that I could plug this hard drive into as a secondary drive.

I also have the windows install media ready (made that last night) 

Based off the problem I have for accessing the data which option is best or do I use the windows install and hope for the best?

Disabling driver signature enforcement did not work...it did not keep looping like usuals but was sent to “inaccessible boot device” then right into automatic repair blue screen with advanced options.


Sorry if any of this didn’t make sense, wrote some of it last night to respond then when I had he other issue I added to this post. Thanks again for all the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Find the path to the folder - or file
issue this cmd
attrib –h –s C:\Users\Martin\Documents\sample.txt

changing of course as necessary
then restart notepad

When you are ready I am ready with the next attempt to regain access


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

That worked! I am ready to go to next step


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before we start I cannot guarantee that this attempt we will make when you are booted from the media will work.
boot the computer from the installation media
Usually you can do that on the one time boot key
Immediately BIOS loads press ESC key and then F9
You should get this screen on esc









and then this screen on F9









With the install media connected before you get to those screens you should on the latter image have included your usb install media or you dvd install media whichever you have made
Presuming 10 is installed UEFI you will see the USB or the DVD on UEFI
Boot from that
If you cannot get to this screen you will have to enter setup - UEFI firmware - BIOS to make boot order change to the install media as first boot device

*IT is appropriate to mention at this stage that your boot device as it is NOW should be Windows Boot Manager as shown
Fiirmware hands control to windows boot manager and if your system has for some reason changed its boot you would get inaccessible boot device

I do not think that is the problem but check it to make sure BEFORE you boot from the media*

Please post back with the results of that check and then when booted from the media


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ironhed097
Are you OK with the above or have you encountered a problem
Offline now until approx. 1900


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry work has kept me from having extra time to work on this.

I hope I understood your directions correctly so here is what I have.

Here is what the boot menu shows before I had the install Media plugged in.










I restarted the computer with the install media on a usb drive and here is what the boot menu shows










I now have this screen









Do I want to Install now or repair computer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO do not click install
There is further indication here of the problem
Presuming that windows 10 was the original OS or Indeed Windows 8 on the HP then 10 as an upgrade would have most certainly been in UEFI and not legacy
UEFI is the firmware replacement for BIOS with a GPT format for the drive
Legacy is the traditional BIOS with a MBR format

You can see on your screenshot that the install media has been recognised as UEFI on the Sandisk Cruzer OR indeed as legacy
Before the Sandisk was inserted there does not appear to be any recognition of UEFI boot sources only LEGACY devices
Therefore the windows boot manager cannot be seen by the UEFI boot process, as you can see on your image the hard disk SATA 1 (port) is recognised by the boot selection - but only as a legacy device.

There is either corruption in the boot manager files OR an incorrect setting for the drive

A possible cause is an update has loaded a driver which toggles the SATA controller in BIOS setup/UEFI firmware to a setting other than the one it was installed in. This should optimally be AHCI, but some have RAID or the older SATA set for this install. 

Enter firmware setup and check the setting for the controller on the SATA 1 drive see if it is set AHCI if not set it so - save and exit and then try a boot again
That setting is not on the boot options in the firmware but as to where it is in yours you will have to explore


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above there are other possible causes
There is a good chance we will solve it but as I said it is less than certain
After trying above suggestion if that does not work there are three more possibilities to try HOWEVER
I will stay with you as long as necessary but -

*Anytime you feel that you have spent long enough on trying to solve it* and wish to simply proceed - obviously you must do so

Select *Repair your computer*.


On the *Choose an option* screen, select *Troubleshoot*. From there, you can:
Restore from a system restore point by selecting *Advanced options* > *System Restore*. This will remove recently installed apps, drivers, and updates that might be causing your PC problems. Restoring from a restore point won't affect your personal files. YOU have of course already tried this - so
Select *Reset this PC* to reinstall Windows 10. This will remove apps and drivers you installed and changes you made to settings, but lets you choose to keep or remove your personal files.
BE aware as previously mentioned that you will lose all installed programs - called apps on 10 NOT only the Store apps


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

With regard to the firmware setup...should I be looking in the BIOS menu? I have tried to hit f10 (which is the button to hit according to hp support page) but it just takes me to Hewlett-Packard Setup Utility...am I missing something? I have tried a few other button at start up but they take me everywhere but where I need to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see post 12
as per that image
as you did for boot menu
Esc
then F10

whereas for one time boot menu you did esc
an then F9


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Esc 
Then f10 gets me to this menu










The only place I see where AHCI as an option is here










And it was on AHCI

Hopefully this is what you were referring to in post #15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The BIOS - firmware setup on your computer is here
Your HP is a Holly model motherboard
https://support.hp.com/rs-en/document/c03084248

I think before we proceed I would like additional confirmation as to how Windows 10 is configured on this computer
If the computer came with 7 then it is likely although not certain that it was on MBR rather than UEFI
If it came with 8 then it is more likely UEFI than MBR

If it is UEFI then the hard drive is partitioned GPT

Could you please go to a command prompt it does not matter if this is from the install media or from the recovery menu

At the cmd prompt type

diskpart
wait for it to load

then type
list disk

On the hard drive check please as here

You'll see a table listing your connected disks. If a disk is GPT, it will have an asterisk (that's a * character) under the "Gpt" column. If it's an MBR disk, it will be blank under the Gpt column.


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

There is nothing under gpt column so it appears to be MBR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK I am surprised I would have expected it to be UEFI
especially if the computer came with 8 as I mentioned on my last
If it came with 7 then there is indeed a chance it is MBR

Go back to BIOS change SATA mode from AHCI to IDE if that is offered - save and exit
reboot normally and hold your breath

I must say that you are good to work with and I admire your patience
Hoping you appreciate how many variables there are to this problem


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you!

I just appreciate the help...I figure if people are nice enough to help then the least I can be is patient. 

I am just racking my brain to figure out what happened to cause this issue.

That being said I switched SATA emulation (as pictured in post #19) to IDE and I still get “inaccessible boot device” after restart.

Hope I am in right place....I used the link you gave me and it shows exactly the options I have but it just didn’t look like anything like I have seen previously when in BIOS menu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The cause could be an update from Microsoft as they not only update windows but also your system - driver etc and sometimes it has been recorded that such updates have changed disk controllers to the wrong mode
OR it could be your drive errors as revealed on the chkdsk and the failing sectors have corrupted the files relating to your boot manager in windows
Clearly it is not that presuming that you saved and exited and then rebooted
If you did it will still be IDE mode in BIOS
change it back to AHCI
Save and exit.

The we will try the next step


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Confirmed it was still in IDE mode when I got back into BIOS and switched back to AHCI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NEXT STEP presuming that we are now back at the AHCI setting
please follow it carefully it needs reading through first and the procedure changes according to what response you get to the first cmd
https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-rebuild-the-bcd-in-windows-2624508


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just to confirm so far I ran bootrec /rebuildbcd and here is what I received










I presume go on to this step










Do I need to change c:\bcdbackup to d:\bcdbackup since my drive letter now appears to be d:?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No it should still work as C in this instance


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Tried that and still "inaccessible boot device"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Sorry that did not work
You are now booting normally and not from the usb
In other words we now need to be booting from the SATA hard drive in post 14
I have to sign off now as it is 0120 UK
I will post next step asap


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Having checked my last
re the booting from the hard drive

Proceed please as on this link
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2294-boot-advanced-startup-options-windows-10-a.html

first is option 5 from usb install media repair your computer
then back to the start of the link
Trouble shoot
advanced options
startup repair

depending on message received run this three times
as explained at point 8 on that link

I think you had tried this at the start but please try it again from the install media


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok maybe I'm not following something but went to option 5 and got advanced options but my menu is missing startup settings as an option.










I am also not finding a point 8 on that link...or did you mean the "disable early launch anti-malware" function on that menu.

I ran startup repair 3 times in a row but it went right to "cannot repair" and only gave me option to restart or advanced options which brings me to menu above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You did right I do not think I mentioned STARTUP settings as that is not available when booting from the disc
The *Startup Settings* option in "Advanced options" will not be available using this option.

from the link I sent

I apologise about the


> depending on message received run this three times
> as explained at point 8 on that link


I was sending you the message as you can see at 0154 so you had it as soon as you came back to the topic rather than waiting until I was back online in the evening

I forgot to include the other link
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/27649-run-startup-repair-windows-10-a.html

My apologies

1. TRY go back to previous version on your screenshot - if it works and I do not really expect it to that may be a way back
HOWEVER if it does indicate you may CHECK carefully what it is you are going back to
An earlier version of 10 if you only installed the latest version recently will be OK but if it is offering go back to 8.1 which I think it may do if it offers anything you do not want to go down that route.

2. IF that does not work I think it is time to resinstall
*HOWEVER that is only my opinion and there are still aspects of the solution that we MAY try
I have no way of knowing if they will work as I do not know what has caused the error in the first place*

3. In the case of a Windows 10 system update - eg to the latest version of 10 you are always best disconnecting any external drives - including flash drives as it is not that unusual that problems are encountered.
*ALSO DO THIS when proceeding to a reset/ reinstall if that is the way you decide to go*

4. DO YOU HAVE when booting from the USB on repair your computer and troubleshoot - the RESET this PC option
IF SO follow this

Select *Repair your computer*.
and then

On the *Choose an option* screen, select *Troubleshoot*. From there, you can: 

Select *Reset this PC* to reinstall Windows 10. This will remove apps and drivers you installed and changes you made to settings, but lets you choose to keep or remove your personal files.
5. IF RESET is not there OR does not work

If you want to proceed with reinstall you boot from the USB and click install now you then follow this
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-windows/38adfa8c-32f8-4354-8c53-13b5f2cf7e44

6. If you proceed and neither of those work then we are looking at a completely clean install which I will of course guide you through

PLEASE do remember that I am more than willing to continue with possible solutions involving the registry from the cmd prompt OR a suggested option of the problem being caused by an update that has not completed and resulting in the inaccessible boot device

Once again sorry for my error in my last post causing you some confusion


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, this error can be very difficult to pin down, sometimes it isn't an error at all (win 10) it's just a symptom of faststart. It's been around for a long time. I wrote a quick fix using regback years ago, it appears to almost always work, exception is if it's a hardware issue, and who's to know your 8 bad sectors aren't right in the middle of it.
Mac's advice has been very good, and I am sure you have learned a lot. This can do no harm, although the hdd problem probable means you need to replace it and reinstall windows, and you may have compromised your system with the changes made, hopefully this should get you back in.
Go to the command prompt in the RE ,where you ran the bcdedit osdevice cmd to discover the drive was on D. (please use the syntax you see here, spaces important) At the prompt type:-

D: (press enter) the prompt now looks like:-

D:\>

At this type:-

cd d:\windows\system32\config\regback (press enter), the prompt changes to this directory.

Next type:- Dir (press enter)

The contents of the regback folder will appear. Make sure there is data in the folder and check the creation date, if it was before your problem, proceed, if not exit out, it won't work.
If you proceed then next type:-

copy *.* d:\windows\system32\config (press enter)

Type:- ALL to the override prompt, it will say files copied, exit out and restart computer.

NOTE:- before anyone mentions doing a backup.. we are restoring a backup, I see no reason for doing a backup of a backup, never had a problem with this on thousands of machines.

This is a copy of the cmd prompt with cmd's as an example for you:-
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.15]

X:\windows\system32>D:

D:\> cd D:\windows\system32\config\regback

D:\Windows\System32\config\RegBack>Dir

Volume in drive D has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 5B06-A0F0
Directory of D:\Windows\System32\config\RegBack

28/01/2018 21:35 .
28/01/2018 21:35 ..
28/01/2018 21:35 704,512 DEFAULT
28/01/2018 21:35 90,112 SAM
28/01/2018 21:35 32,768 SECURITY
28/01/2018 21:35 88,342,528 SOFTWARE
28/01/2018 21:35 19,267,584 SYSTEM
5 File(s) 108,437,504 bytes
2 Dir(s) 412,430,352,384 bytes free

D:\Windows\System32\config\RegBack>copy *.* D:\windows\system32\config


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks jenae

*Ironhed097*
If you wish to try this it was one of the aspects I was referring to when I said


> PLEASE do remember that I am more than willing to continue with possible solutions involving the registry from the cmd prompt


The only point I would make is that when Jenae says


> and you may have compromised your system with the changes made, hopefully this should get you back in.


As far as I know and I will stand corrected the ONLY change made on my guidance, that could in any manner have an effect is the rebuild of the BCD - boot configuration data
HOWEVER that can be easily reversed as you made a backup

To restore the BCD to what it was type
bcdedit /import C:\data\BCDbackup


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies!

However I have run into problems with both solutions

Macboatmaster - I tried to go back to previous version of Windows and it told me that it was not able to be completed...went right to that screen almost as if it didn't even make an attempt.

I have not yet tried to reset the PC as of this time yet

Jenae - I tried your solution with the same results "inaccessible boot device"

It took me a little time to figure out why I could not switch it to d: and it turns out now my drive is in e:










Not sure if that makes a difference in all of this other than I had the install usb plugged in at the time and that appeared to take the d: slot

At this point in time I think I am ready to reset the PC if that seems to be the next best option. I still have some files that I would prefer to keep but it sounds like I would be able to keep those as only programs would be erased.

If I get this hard drive up and running I am guessing that one of my first steps would be to replace the hard drive. As I have never had to replace a hard drive before is there a mfg that someone would recommend as a well made device?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, if you had typed ALL (press enter) at the last cmd prompt in the above screen shot, all 5 hives would have been restored, do it again, you have nothing to lose, when finished restart computer.


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry guess I took pic before I hit enter. I did type “ALL” and restart and it went right back to “inaccessible boot device” and back into the loop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I recommend this
1. as below go back to the original BCD


> As far as I know and I will stand corrected the ONLY change made on my guidance, that could in any manner have an effect is the rebuild of the BCD - boot configuration data
> HOWEVER that can be easily reversed as you made a backup
> 
> To restore the BCD to what it was type
> bcdedit /import C:\data\BCDbackup


2. check - as I have never been happy with the idea that your windows 10 was installed MBR - as the diskpart cmd tended to suggest when you reported there was no asterisk on the GPT


Boot from the media.
Select *Repair Your Computer*.

Select *Troubleshoot*.

Select *Advanced Options*.

Choose *Command Prompt* from the menu :
Type and run the command :

diskpart
Type and run the command : (providing that disk0 is your disk to which windows is installed)

sel disk 0
Type and run the command :

list vol
Verify that there is a EFI partition (EPS - EFI System Partition) and it is using the FAT32 file system
and post results please - this is NOT a solution this is simply to establish if you do indeed have 10 installed to UEFI firmware with GPT partitioning.

When you reply to that there is another possibility I mentioned regarding an update and we will explore that by removing the update from the system using cmd prompt. If that does not work then we are IMHO definitely on a reset


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Did you mean bcdedit /import C:\BCDbackup?

I tried bcdedit /import C:\data\BCDbackup and I got "system cannot find path specified"

I went ahead and ran the 1st line and that appeared to complete successfully
















Here are the results of what you asked for....2nd pic I just ran detail partition to see if it told me anything more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

I went ahead and ran

Diskpart> list disk

Since I didn't post a pic previously just so you see what I am seeing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It definitely is installed in MBR - legacy BIOS form as you have the 100MB system partition but it is NTFS file system and the OS partition besides the HP recovery partition.
You do not have the FAT partition that would be there is it was a UEFI installation of 10, so there is I think no need to worry about that restore of the old bcd as if I am correct we have rebuilt it for MBR

I think the last thing to try before a reset is

https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...-update-for-october-inaccessible-boot-device/

and although you will note it refers to a different update the principle is the same
The problem of inaccessible boot device was reported quite widely for the updates in January 2018
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ause-fix/8950ec0c-8502-4af4-aca6-be0e41fe463b

My best wishes with it and if no success and you agree we will proceed to reset


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well if the registry was restored to before this took place (and regback is a complete restore), then any attempts to fix this with registry mods could not work as your problem update would not be yet within the registry.

You really have to do the regback before anything else to fix this, OR follow the more complicated method from MS (one advantage is it does not need to create a new registry (as regback does, however as this usually only involves a few days, it's simplicity for the inexperienced makes it an easier fix).

Why not take the opportunity to get a newHDD , backup the data you want from the old one and do a fresh clean install. If you want a significant performance improvement get a SSD.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was not sure if the pending install package removal would work now that you have carried out regback
However the regback would not fix it IF IT is the update problem as the pending install package would still be there - I think
NOT that I am even sure the problem is anything other then the drive failing.

IF and it is big IF - the problem is the updates only partially installed it is documented here that regback will not work and indeed I have seen it mentioned elsewhere
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ccessible-boot-device?forum=win10itprogeneral


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Tried what you said in post #42 and I have no partially installed updates and the most recent on was on 1/10/2018 per the photo below...so it is my understanding that in this case continuing on with what the link stated will most likely not work as well.

Since I eventually will need a new hard drive can I use the install media I created to install windows 10 on that hard drive?

And I can also plug in the old hard drive as a secondary drive and move files over from old drive to new one without any fear of bringing issue to new hard drive?

I know that last question probably sounds a little silly but since we were unable to determine exact cause other than bad sectors on hard drive just want to be sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Since I eventually will need a new hard drive can I use the install media I created to install windows 10 on that hard drive?


YES no problem



> And I can also plug in the old hard drive as a secondary drive and move files over from old drive to new one without any fear of bringing issue to new hard drive?


YES but it is better to connect it usb - and I thought you had them on the external

I am a little unsure having read again all the topic - if since the many things we have tried - you have - without ANY drive connected externally - booted the computer and gone to the boot options menu and then on that choice selected the internal drive which I think I am correct in saying was SATA1


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it is as I said in my original post a difficult problem to pin down. I believe that Mac has given you a very expert assessment of the problem, and clearly in my experience his dedication to helping and professionalism is well regarded, this is indicated in his desire to find a solution for you, me I am too old (and unwell) to pursue such enthusiasm. I congratulate you Macboatmaster more like you, restores my fate in the old concept of helping "because you can" well done.


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Once I moved all important files off the computer I have left the external hard drives unplugged from the computer.

There are some files that I still have on computer that I had not moved only because I could still get access to them from the cloud...if I lost them it would only be an inconvenience to redownload them so I never really made it a priority to get them off hard drive since I had hoped to get back into Windows eventually. I also wanted to have access to it in case I realized a week from now that I forgot to copy a folder since I didn't want to copy an almost full 1TB worth of data.

To answer you question I went ahead just for the heck of it and unplugged install media and tried to boot from SATA1 as shown below and same problem...no external drives connected.










I truly, appreciate everyone's time and effort, especially you Macboatmaster, in helping me try to get my computer back up. It's been a long almost 2 weeks working on this but I feel comfortable saying that you went above and beyond what I expected when creating this topic.

Thanks
Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I have not been able to solve it for you but thanks for the kind comment

Might as well try this although I do not expect it to work
Shut down disconnect power cable
Disconnect the internal hard drive
Both power and data connection
reconnect power cable
REBOOT computer
SHUT down disconnect power cable
reconnect hard drive and power cable
Reboot
see if message is the same


----------



## Ironhed097 (Feb 2, 2015)

Message was the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well worth a try


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Jenae, I have been getting help from Mac, he has been very helpful so far, yet my problem persists, so he thought maybe you could help. to summarize, my issue is, I have a Dell Inspiron One desktop and about 8 days ago, my system did a Windows 10 auto update and I have not been able to get back into system. after signing in goes to all black screen, I have went thru the troubleshoot 3 times to restart before update happened, it is still the black screen. I had found a video on you tube that walked thru fixing and until this time, worked. above you give a possible fix, since I am not computer literate, can you tell me how you get to the window to enter the sequence starting in #34? or do you have another way to help me. Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbaby

You have misunderstood I think
You click on the link I sent you on YOUR topic and follow the instruction on that link
NOT by posting on this topic

To answer your specific question you go to troubleshoot and advanced and then cmd prompt
Please continue on YOUR own topic where I have posted a futher explanation.


----------

